# Half of Nashville COVID hospitalizations ‘incidental’; admitted for other conditions



## Becky1951 (Jan 15, 2022)

*My cousins husband had a mild stroke 2 days ago, he was feeling fine before that, he tested positive at the hospital and had no idea he had covid. He's 82.*

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (WKRN) — This week, the Metro Health Department reported 707 patients with COVID-19 in Nashville-area hospitals, but there may be something not reflected in that number.

“We’re similar to several other reports that have been done in other cities (and) Canada, where there are a lot of people in the hospital with COVID, but it’s incidental, meaning that they had a heart attack, they had a stroke, they were in a car accident, they got taken to a hospital. Everybody that goes into the hospital is being tested these days for COVID. They’re found to be positive, but they’re not there because of their COVID,” said Metro Health Director Dr. Gill Wright. 

Wright said it’s estimated about half of the people hospitalized with COVID are not there for COVID, and that’s not unique to Nashville. The State of New York released its first breakdown of hospitalizations. The data shows 51% of people in the hospital with COVID in New York City were admitted for something else.

Continued 
https://www.wkrn.com/news/local-new...incidental-admitted-for-other-conditions/amp/


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> *My cousins husband had a mild stroke 2 days ago, he was feeling fine before that, he tested positive at the hospital and had no idea he had covid. He's 82.*
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. (WKRN) — This week, the Metro Health Department reported 707 patients with COVID-19 in Nashville-area hospitals, but there may be something not reflected in that number.
> 
> ...


unfortunately Becky I can't open the link..it's telling me it's not available in my country...


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2022)

I figured that was par for the course 2 years ago when they started their exaggerated reporting.  Especially after it got more & more ridiculous.
The first thing I thought was, _"What are they trying to sell?"_
The second thing I thought was, _"I wonder how many people will fall for it?"_


----------



## Don M. (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm sure that anyone admitted to a hospital is being tested for Covid.  If half of those admitted are there for reasons Other than Covid, that still leaves half of the patients being admitted Due To Covid.  That huge increase in hospitalizations, Due to Covid, is what is driving our doctors, nurses and hospitals to the brink.


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I'm sure that anyone admitted to a hospital is being tested for Covid.  If half of those admitted are there for reasons Other than Covid, that still leaves half of the patients being admitted Due To Covid.  That huge increase in hospitalizations, Due to Covid, is what is driving our doctors, nurses and hospitals to the brink.


Uh, maybe re-read the original post.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2022)

This explains all the "vaccinated people who are in the hospital with Covid" that the anti-vaxxers love to talk about.  Once they are in the hospital (for any reason), they are tested for Covid. If they are positive, even without symptoms, they are still Covid carriers, and they are in the hospital with Covid, but not for Covid.


----------



## Jules (Jan 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> This explains all the "vaccinated people who are in the hospital with Covid" that the anti-vaxxers love to talk about.  Once they are in the hospital (for any reason), they are tested for Covid. If they are positive, even without symptoms, they are still Covid carriers, and they are in the hospital with Covid, but not for Covid.


And these carriers have to been treated in different areas of the hospital.  More stress on the system.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2022)

The statistic that I would like to see is the number of patients in the ICU _with_ covid vs the number in the ICU _for_ covid.

I think that we also need to spend some time getting into the numbers with respect to the underlying health conditions of the people admitted to the ICU for covid.

IMO there is a big difference between relatively healthy people of all ages and those with serious underlying medical conditions where covid becomes the final tipping point.

At this point, I'm afraid that the reporting has changed so many times and at so many different levels that we will never get a clear picture of the true impact.

I'll continue to muddle along doing my best not to become a part of the hospital statistics.

_"There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."_ - Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 16, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> The statistic that I would like to see is the number of patients in the ICU _with_ covid vs the number in the ICU _for_ covid.
> 
> I think that we also need to spend some time getting into the numbers with respect to the underlying health conditions of the people admitted to the ICU for covid.
> 
> ...


"The data shows 51% of people in the hospital with COVID in New York City were admitted for something else."

Since most all hospitals were counting all patients who tested positive, then using the above percentage of roughly 50% being hospitalized *due to* *COVID, *then possibly 50% of those patients having preexisting conditions and dying from Covid, then that outrages death count for covid deaths is cut down to 1/4th.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> The statistic that I would like to see is the number of patients in the ICU _with_ covid vs the number in the ICU _for_ covid.
> 
> I think that we also need to spend some time getting into the numbers with respect to the underlying health conditions of the people admitted to the ICU for covid.
> 
> ...



No, we will never know the truth...... the numbers are too muddled now to ever get the true answer ..... the study of this later will be useless as well.
The 50% mark is consistent with many locations.  

The quote at end of your post has never been more accurate.


----------

